# Busy Ban



## NeilYeag (Sep 17, 2018)

Busy day at the band saw:

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 17, 2018)

That's a lot of cutting! Just curious what type of blade you use?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 17, 2018)

Next step is lots of profiling at the grinder!!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks like that pile should keep you busy for a while!


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 17, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> That's a lot of cutting! Just curious what type of blade you use?



https://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com/

I use the flex back carbon steel blades. I spoke to these guys and that is what the recommended for the porta-band. The seem to have good life and work well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 17, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Next step is lots of profiling at the grinder!!



Yep, I will cut another dozen or so of different patterns and then go through the grinding and profiling process. I just found out the building that I have my shop in has been sold. I have 60 days to pick up and move everything. Argh! I just got it to the point where everything was ideal. Oh well. Carry on.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 17, 2018)

Interesting! I use the same blades from those folks for wood working, I'm amazed they cut metal that well...


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 17, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Interesting! I use the same blades from those folks for wood working, I'm amazed they cut metal that well...



The make two different versions, one for wood and one for metal.


----------

